# Cape San Blas Surf Fishin



## DANTheJDMan (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey everybody, 
I'm new to this forum. 
Thought I would look at what you guys were doing to prepare for some surf fishing on Cape San Blas the middle of March.
Mama my baby girl and one of my best buds from TN are fixin to tear up the pomps down yonder. 
My question is a good tackle shop and bait shop or both. I have all the surf gear I need. OK prolly a lot more than I need. 
Mama wants to eat pomps and I can't drive 1,000 miles and disappoint her.
We got us a house to stay at out there and I figer I can scout the beach and find a good hole or two. 
What about night fishin. My bud bought me a couple of 900H Diawas. I don't have any of that kind of rods. 
Where could a guy find a couple of cheap maybe used 90# 6'6" or so heavy boat rods to do a little bitter fishing with. 
I know it will be early for sharken and might leave the big boys at home. 
Hey I like this forum it looks like everybody does a lot of fishin and posts a lot of good stuff.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

You must be coming from North Tennessee? I guess both ways it could be 1,000 miles.

Half Hitch used to have a place in Port St. Joe. If it's still there, that would be a good one to hit.


----------



## DANTheJDMan (Feb 5, 2015)

panhandleslim said:


> You must be coming from North Tennessee? I guess both ways it could be 1,000 miles.
> 
> Half Hitch used to have a place in Port St. Joe. If it's still there, that would be a good one to hit.


That is the truth. 

We lived in TN for 20 years and now live in Iowa...................................................
Thanks Man
I've been to a tackle place back behind the McDonalds a couple of years ago.


----------



## Army_of_One (Jul 16, 2014)

You probably went here. Half Hitch was still there when I went in August. I only caught a whiting, and a glimpse of something big enough to pull my kids out of the water. The state park would be where I go again next time.


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

half hitch is there....but I would forget the surf for pomps bring some light inshore stuff and head to the sea wall. ive caught more pompano off of that wall than anywhere else in florida. btw the state record was taken in the bay.


----------



## DANTheJDMan (Feb 5, 2015)

sling2ling said:


> half hitch is there....but I would forget the surf for pomps bring some light inshore stuff and head to the sea wall. ive caught more pompano off of that wall than anywhere else in florida. btw the state record was taken in the bay.


You mean the sea wall right there by the road coming into Cape San Blas?


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Half hitch is still there-new location just east of Mcdonalds on the main drag. Bluewater outfitters is whats behind Mcdonalds. Sea wall is a good place but if your staying out on the cape that is a long drive back and forth. The BP out on the cape usually has some supplies/bait good luck


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

DANTheJDMan said:


> You mean the sea wall right there by the road coming into Cape San Blas?


yes the road on the peninsula heading to the park, 30a I believe


----------



## DANTheJDMan (Feb 5, 2015)

Just got back from a week of surf fishing on Cape San Blas.

I stopped at Half Hitch and got a few things. 

I asked the two boys in there where I would be a good place I could find some ghost shrimp. 
They looked at me like I was smok'in Crack................. They had never heard of a ghost shrimp.......................I thought WTF man that is like the best bait you can get for the beach................one of the boys looked it up on his Iphone..............said it looked like too much work and that they ran a bait shop so they just bought their bait.
On Wed last week the little holes stared to appear and I pumped some shrimp. 
I don't think the line stayed in the water for more than 30 seconds with a ghost shrimp on it.


----------



## Mark7 (Sep 6, 2011)

There is a small bait & Tackle shop on the cape. (Scallop's Bait & Tackle).

Closer to the park the better the fishing.


----------

